# anxiety - HELP!! (Dr. isn't listening)



## aerobunny (Aug 27, 1999)

I posted on the regular BB, but everyone here seems to be talking more about my main problem. I hereby admit that one of the main causes of my IBS-D is stress/anxiety. I internalize it & it manifests itself in my ibs symptoms. (chronic D & TERRIBLE painful spasms) My Dr. absolutely refuses to even consider an anxiety drug like xanax. He has prescribed Elavil, which I haven't taken yet. Is Elavil for anxiety, or just depression? I just don't want to take something I don't need. Also, I am new to the tapes I have been reading about. Should I consider the IBS tapes or the anxiety tapes? Are they the same thing, or different?I am sooooooo desperate at this point!!!!!!


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi Aerobunny,Xanax was a lifesaver for me. Odd that the Dr. won't consider it. Dosages for IBS are usually very low. Maybe find a new Dr. Have you talked to him about one of the SSRIs like Celexa, Paxil or Zoloft? They may help with your anxiety and IBS, although they didn't me.The tapes did help however. Get the IBS tapes. For years I tried to treat my anxiety, thinking it caused my IBS. I even went to a hypnotherapist for anxiety, about 10 years ago. It helped my anxiety, but not my IBS. I also did biofeedback and cognitive behavioral therapy. Some help, but not on the IBS. I found when the IBS symptoms went away after using Mike's tapes, my anxiety was gone too. It took no extra effort or tapes, it just went away.







AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

AeroBunny, the audio 100 program tapes address anxiety and IBS at the same time. They will address pain, bloating,D,C, and the whole issue of IBS so you know.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## aerobunny (Aug 27, 1999)

Anything is worth a try. So how do I get the tapes you recommended (eric)? And I hate to ask, but how much are they? with a 5 month old that is more of a concern than it used to be.I am going to try the Elavil. Since the Donnatol doesn't seem to be working anymore, should I switch to Librax? I assume it is ok to combine these types of meds.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Aerobunny...Just go to this site, which is also shown on the upper left corner of the page: www.ibsaudioprogram.com There you will find not only the cost, but many answers to questions you may have about the program. It is highly effective, no side effects, and works with or without your normal meds. Let us know if you have further questions after reading thru Mike's site...and take care!







Oops...had to come back to address this..regarding your concern about the meds:Elavil, Donnatol and Librax....I have been on all three at some time or another. Elavil does improve mood to a degree, but did not in the long term help me with IBS...you may be different. The other two meds temporarily may help you with D as antispasmotics, but their effects wear away over time. Please consult your doctor and/or pharmacist before taking these in combination, because everyone is different and may react differently. In any case, do not combine donnatal and librax..of course, you know this... I have found that the IBS audio tapes helped more than these meds, and I now do not take any of these types of meds for IBS. This is my case, and I hope it can help you as well...hope this helped a tiny bit..Take care...be well..------------------Marilyn[This message has been edited by cookies4marilyn (edited 04-27-2001).]


----------

